# The barns regulator, any reviews?



## Evangelos (26 Sep 2017)

Hello,

New member here, have decided to pull the trigger on a FE CO2 setup for my 4 tanks (after 4 years of using liquid carbon). 

Now, i am thinking to get a quality regulator and wouldn't mind to spend some extra money for that quality so i was waiting for the co2art website to be up and running again and their new PRO-SE regulator is now live at a price of 97 pounds. It is on a preorder stage though with 4-6 weeks to leave the warehouse...

On the cheaper side there is this Chinese made regulator on ebay which sells like hot cakes it seems, called "The Barns" @40 pounds. That one is stocked in UK so it could be with me very fast. 

Can anyone comment on the Barns? I can't seem to find any reviews at all. 

Like i said i don't mind paying extra for quality but i also don't want to be a sucker and pay ridiculous money just for a "branded" product if the unbranded one does the job it is supposed to acceptably. Anyone got his hands on either the Barn or the co2art PRO-SE yet to advise?


----------



## Samjpikey (26 Sep 2017)

Evangelos said:


> Hello,
> 
> New member here, have decided to pull the trigger on a FE CO2 setup for my 4 tanks (after 4 years of using liquid carbon).
> 
> ...


Hi 
I've had 2 barns co2 regulators and one was horrendous and the other was 'ok',  I found he needle valve was a pain in the butt to fine tune alongside fluctuating my co2 levels/output. Maybe I was just unlucky but I find with Chinese gear that it's either hit or miss, if it was me I would pay the extra and get something decent. 
Worth it in the long run. 
Hope this helps 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Evangelos (26 Sep 2017)

Thanks for the reply!

The horrendous one was the one with the unprecise needle valve you mentioned? 
Other than the needle valves, any leaks or not working properly after a period of time? 

Frankly, the website of co2art may be up and running, but this pre-order and waiting 4-6 weeks to leave the warehouse thing is not good for me. I want to have my setup asap, now that i decided to go for it  

Does anyone have any other recommendations for good quality regulators, or at least regulators that you tried and are pleased with?


----------



## MWS (27 Sep 2017)

This is a very good quality double stage reg, a bit on the heavy side but along with the needle valve it is supplied with is very precise and rock steady. Delivery is usually quicker than ordering in the UK and customer service from Aquasabi is second to none.

They also sell a good quality solenoid to compliment the reg perfectly.

Worth a look....


----------

